# Have you ever seen this



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Max's lower lip area on both sides, the skin tends to dry up then peel off revealing nice pink skin underneath. It is almost like he is shedding the skin for new?

I have never seen this, any of you? You can sorta see in the picture a little bit that is crusted up.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My dog had greenish crusty skin on her lips. The vet said it was caused by allergies - in her case, food allergies. Can also be environmental allergies. The vet gave me medicated wipes to use. I also switched her food. No more crusty lips.
Jan


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, it happened to Ellie.

Not sure what causes it but it was the same; crusty and then "new" skin underneath. It's healed up now and looks normal again but not sure why it happened in the first place.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Max's is not green, normal color. It is almost like his jowls are growing (which he is getting more jowly) and he is shedding skin.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/archive-5-health-wellness/89505-lip-fold-pyoderma.html

SEE PAGE 3 FOR PICS


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Interesting!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our last gsd had that and I used the Penaten cream- cleared up within days. It's amazing stuff and one tin will last years! Definitely worth the money


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, thanks I love this site!!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I just ordered it from Amazon, can not wait to get it. Max does have a ball or something in his mouth often and is a big slobber puss. I guess it would be our version of chapped lips!


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Apollo's does it.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm telling you that stuff will work on anything- I've used it on my chapped lips too. It's actually for diaper rash and my neighbor from Germany says it's been around for years- and she's 72. Leave it to those Germans!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

It's actually been around for over 100 years.
This link shows their 100 year Anniversary tin and this was a few years back.
It's good stuff for people and animals. :thumbup:
http://parthenonfoods.com/penaten-creme-150ml-p-1766.html


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

GSDLoverII said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/archive-5-health-wellness/89505-lip-fold-pyoderma.html
> 
> SEE PAGE 3 FOR PICS


You just saved me a trip to the vet. Thanks!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

My dog had the same problem...I bought some of the Penaten creme and it worked wonderfully! My mom is German and when I asked her about the creme...she told me that she used it on us, if we needed it, when we were babies. LOL


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello everyone,

When I noticed Rex had chapped lips the first thing I did was search this site, (love this site!) heard about this penaten cream, went out & bought it right away. 

I'm only on my second day but I have a question for everyone that has experience with this problem. Is this something that the dog will always be prone to? Once it's cleared up do I have to continue to apply the cream to his lips as a preventative? 

Although I love that he smells like a baby, I'm hoping it's just temporary because applying the cream is quite a task! I have to wait until he's in a real deep sleep before I start & when I do start he wakes up & thinks it's time to play!


----------



## seabear (Sep 9, 2013)

Im guessing this stuff is not toxic when they lick their lips. My 16mo old loves to lick anything so im concerned...


----------

